# simple leg laceration repair



## Valerie71 (Apr 2, 2014)

How do you code a simple leg laceration 10x23?


----------



## lmartien (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Valerie - it appears the appropriate code for a simple repair to the leg would be from the 120xx series, Simple repair of superficial wounds of scalp, neck, axillae, external genitalia, trunk and/or extremities;  then select 12006 - 20.1 to 30.0 cm.  

Linda


----------



## CodingGuru (Apr 2, 2014)

What is the actual length of the repair?  10cm in one direction by 23 cm another direction?  or is the 10x23 the size of the open wound?  with a repair that long, are you sure that it is a simple closure, or is it a layered closure?    It would help if a little more detailed operative report was included here


----------



## jimbo1231 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Agreed, One Big Laceration*

10by23 is one big gash that would probably require surgery. Are you certain those are the right numbers.

Jim S


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 10, 2014)

*10x23 what?*



Valerie71 said:


> How do you code a simple leg laceration 10x23?



10x23 cm?
10x23 mm?
10x23 ft? yd? miles?

You have to state the unit of measurement.

As for which is the length ... you code the longest measurement.  But you have to know WHAT you are using as a unit of measurement.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

